# Seiko Dive Watch Owners' Club



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How many Members have these ?

Her is mine.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Wore mine to the carboot yesterday... Didn't bring me any luck though!!

She looks rough, but keeps great time, bless her.

Mines from November 1974 - http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/seiko/


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a bit of a soft spot for these, or a serious problem.

Here are mine :

View attachment 9681


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I thought I had more, but could only find 4.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

The jubilee bracelet looks abit lonely!

Loving it mate


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Definitely top of my to buy list at present but struggling to find an unrestored unmodified example.........,

The hunt goes on!


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's my modded one.........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Pharmo said:


> The jubilee bracelet looks abit lonely!
> 
> Loving it mate


 It does, I don't like them, I'll take it off.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Love those cushion cased 6309's Roy. Very, very nice!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

They must be good i seriously need to educate my mind on to the relevance of Seiko divers :aggressive:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I've had a couple & let them go, & I regret it....


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm in!










I assume Mac won't be bothering us for a membership form...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Seiko SNZF45K1, cal. 7S36C, 23 Jewels*



You know I`m right


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

One of my favourite divers and a pretty much perfect design. At last count I had two 6309 7040's, one 6306 and a later 6309 without the larger case.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

SRP481K1

Sorry for lazy stock photo. It's now on a wjean brushed mesh.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

my one and only monster.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I have two cushion 6309 but both have issues









I put one together from parts after Bry1975 gave me a dial that he'd relumed and wasn't satisfied with!!!

I bought parts from all over the world but the mainspring broke after about a year!!. The hands came from The watch guy (Ramone) on fleabay but as with many pattern parts, The didn't fit too well







, The hour hand was perfect, The minute hand was too tight so I tried broaching the tube but this left it too thin and it split when I tyried pushing it on to the shaft..

I went through a heap of old broken watches trying the second hands and the only one that fitted was from a Swiss one jewel cheapo!!


















John


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I'd win the prize for the most beaten up one but on the plus side I have a new old Stock crystal and bezel to smarten it up.

My only problem is i like it looking rough.



Are there any rules regarding condition.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally got one


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, It should be back up, photo bucket had crashed, here's one more.......Bob,


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Just the one for me as I'm not a big diver fan. I was told that one couldn't be a serious (Seiko) collector without one. So I bought one when funds permitted from a well respected member of SCWF, where I used to lurk. Only the bezel and insert and strap were AM (though to me that's 1/3 AM so not sure if "only" is the right word.)










I was bit unimpressed by it and thought I'd maybe move it on one day (I'm not very good at letting things go, so it might have been some time), but I was contacted by another SCWF member who asked if I'd be willing to swap it for a 1979 Suwa dialed one as mine was his birth year/month watch. His looked better and also had an AM bezel insert, so I agreed to the exchange. I think I got the better deal as I like this one more, though I'm not sure why.

I put it on the extremely comfortable rubber strap that came with it and do actually wear it more than I ever expected to.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mr Levity said:


> Just the one for me as I'm not a big diver fan. I was told that one couldn't be a serious (Seiko) collector without one. So I bought one when funds permitted from a well respected member of SCWF, where I used to lurk. Only the bezel and insert and strap were AM (though to me that's 1/3 AM so not sure if "only" is the right word.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi

I'd say that the hands and dial are brand new replacements as they don't look aged at all, I like the new one more than the original too :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd say that the hands and dial are brand new replacements as they don't look aged at all, I like the new one more than the original too :thumbsup:
> 
> John


 If you saw them in the dark, with the bezel pip glowing like a beacon and the rest of the watch fading after a few seconds, you might change your mind ! :biggrin:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Mr Levity said:


> I was bit unimpressed by it and thought I'd maybe move it on one day


 Might be interested if you decide to let go :naughty:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Faze said:


> Might be interested if you decide to let go :naughty:


 I'll put you on the list :biggrin:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mr Levity said:


> If you saw them in the dark, with the bezel pip glowing like a beacon and the rest of the watch fading after a few seconds, you might change your mind ! :biggrin:


 I've two of them and neither match hands with dial for the lume brightness!!

John


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Roy said:


> I have a bit of a soft spot for these, or a serious problem.
> 
> Here are mine :
> 
> ...


 I like the look of the one without a strap top right, what is it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Timez Own said:


> I like the look of the one without a strap top right, what is it?


 It's this one :

View attachment 9780


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I take it that is mod. ^

If so what was involved?

Very pleasing to the eye. :yes:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've owned a fair few of these in the past - & will get one of the new ones when they become more commonly available - but I only have this modified one at the moment. I did all the work myself a few years ago & fitted a Planet Ocean bezel insert, sterilsed the chapter ring, fitted a beige Seiko dial & Seiko superior hands, I replaced the original non-hacking movement with a hacking 6306 one, brush finished the case & machined all the 6309 info off the back (as it isn't a 6309 anymore) leaving nothing but the wave. The much worn bezel insert (looks good I think) is a fairly recent addition & came from a slim case 6309 that I've since sold on. I then topped it all off with a Toshi strap that looks great on the watch. I don't wear it very often but I can't see me ever selling it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Timez Own said:


> I take it that is mod. ^
> 
> If so what was involved?
> 
> Very pleasing to the eye. :yes:


 The case was modded and a shroud added by Tiger UK. A new domed anti-reflective crystal was added by myself and I love it


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Roy said:


> It's this one :
> 
> View attachment 9780


 That is something else, very nice :thumbsup:

Hope you don't mind me asking but how much are we talking about for something like that?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Damo516 said:


> That is something else, very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking but how much are we talking about for something like that?


 At the time I had it done the price for the case mod was about £150


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

A couple of mine. I hope the photo shows up.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, I think I like them better than my BFK - And that's saying something, because I REALLY like my BFK :whistling: That blue one in particular is a stunner :notworthy:


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

From two years ago now, a black Sawtooth with Monster bracelet (good combo). SBBN015 Tuna and Citizen Bn0085 in background.



It thanks Davey, the blue is a nice model indeed. I must get around to getting sapphire crystals installed to these watches some day. I'm on a mobile device right now so pasting images and editing is more difficult.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Just superb Tony. Great photos of some great watches! Nice one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

The monster bracelet looks really good too, I may have to get one as they seem easier to find than the original Sawtooth ones.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Some people prefer the Monster Bracelet on the Sawtooth, personally I like both the stock and the Monster bracelet a lot. The Monster bracelet goes well and is even more comfortable if anything but it is narrower where it meets the case as it flares out less than the Sawtooth bracelet. Just depends what look you prefer really.

Tony


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I do prefer the Sawtooth bracelet as it seems to flow better where it meets the case of the watch but they are expensive and hard to come by


----------



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

Heres my 6309-7290 from 1985 on a leather NATO strap. It's in lovely condition but needs the lume renewing.


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/116368223191319664802/6308089236795956402?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-GB

https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/116368223191319664802/6308089439573472802?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-GB

https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/116368223191319664802/6308089618763689010?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-GB

https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/116368223191319664802/6308089236795956402?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-GB&iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-GB

https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/116368223191319664802/6308089439573472802?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-GB&iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-GB

https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/116368223191319664802/6308088963799745826?iem=4&gpawv=1&hl=en-GB


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Sumo..










...and Blumo


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Now gone - don't see many of these


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I would like to join please.


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Thought this little clasic deserved its own club... Here is my SKX007J, my first mechanical watch and an absolute favourite. Love this watch.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BOkSMgQFUYo/


----------



## darrenchee (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year!


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

darrenchee said:


> Happy New Year!


 Hi @darrenchee, welcome to the forum. Thanks for posting your SKX - looking very smart on the bracelet.

And a happy new year to you also


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had mine on the original rubber strap and on a bracelet. It's one of the few watches I have that I prefer on a bracelet.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I've sold all mine now, but these look banging on most any strap, my Bumble Bee was a constant wearer.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Does a branded homage count? Athaya Vintage Lamafa...


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Roy said:


> I have a bit of a soft spot for these, or a serious problem.
> 
> Here are mine :
> 
> ...


 They are great,I bought one a couple of years or so ago.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Another SKX007 owner here!


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Surprised this isn't here already! Calling out to all Turtle owners!

Here's my two.

SRP775:










And the PADI Turtle SRPA21:


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

I have just ordered something similar the kinetic version


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete wilding said:


> I have just ordered something similar the kinetic version


 Cool, I don't think I've seen that. What's the reference?

Hang on, do you mean the SUN065? That's a very nice watch!


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

I love my 009 on the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have had a few of these mostly with at least some aftermarket parts, but this is my favourite a beaten-up all original 6309-7040

It doesn't look as bad on the wrist as in the picture mind you and runs at around +3 to +4 seconds a day when fully wound and on my wrist.

The strap is a really nice soft rubber Bonetto Cinturini version of the Seiko flat vent straps.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Seiko Marinemaster has come a long way since the original SBDX001 of the early 2000's so let's see how many models members have


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Same as yours John with original bracelet.

View attachment 11675


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Seiko MM is my grail watch and every time I see one I can not help but smile .


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been after this model for a while but it keeps slipping down the list somehow. Ticks all the boxes for me too, quality, robust, under the radar, good looking and does what it says on the tin.

I reckon if I only had to have one watch I'd probably have this, wear it everyday without worry and never look back... but as we all know that's not an option with this hobby!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SKX007J from 2004 on a jubilee bracelet, I wouldn't be without one. My first 007 was a "K" on a president bracelet, I wish I had kept the bracelet, seem hard to find now.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Here is my original 007










This is my modded one with dial and chapter ring from Monsterwatch










Finally another modded ine with Dagaz dial


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This 009 was a whole host of firsts for me. It was the first watch I ever bought when I joined in 2009. I bought it new, but after a while, I wasn't happy with the almost navy blue on the bezel. So I sourced an insert with a much brighter, almost metallic blue and did my first mod. In this pic, it's on a Will Jean sharkmesh, (now on my Apeks). It was also the first watch I ever sold on via the SC.


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

My new one (second time around) arrived today: -

Second MM300, SDBX017 this time by dougal74, on Flickr


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

17 on crafter blue


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Seiko Lady Diver 4205

Diameter 33mm


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

rolexgirl said:


> Seiko Lady Diver 4205
> 
> Diameter 33mm


 That looks superb!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

An orange one joins the stable...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

WOW, fantastic thread! :thumbsup:

I wrote something on the Forum a while concerning what I dubbed, "Surfer style" watches, and that amazing Seiko "Sawtooth" represents a really bold version of the style. It's rather mice to have a thread dedicated to the Seiko Sawtooth, with some great pics of great watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I feel a bit like @mach 0.0013137 and his "Monster" aversion as I haven't taken to this model, I have enjoyed the thread though and some great photographs


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice watches Rog

look good and chunky and the colours are great.

Looks like I need to venture to the bay lol

you guys always post such nice watches.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

A nice modded save the ocean for me, got this one a week or two ago, looks way better in real life than in the photo!


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Really like the SBDX017, would love one of them.

Here is my SLA025, I find it very difficult to get a decent photograph of it!


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

I'm in. Can't believe it's taken me so long to get one of these. Really enjoying it, love the dial colour and the bezel insert. Just need to get a jubilee bracelet for it.



Cheers


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's mine

It gave the original owner problems when screwing the crown down, It turned out that the tube wasn't correctly fitted so it was simply recased under warranty!



















It comes with a spare complete winder, Crystal, Bezel and caseback as a result!!, Coincidentally I was supposed to be buying one from Barnsley for £100 (From facebook marketplace), It was a bit rough too, When I got to the house a chubby little wife said he'd texted me ten mins before but I was zooming up the M1 at the time, She said he's broken the shaft whilst setting the time and was out getting it fixed!, More like he got a better offer, It was marked as 'Sold' and was never re offered for sale :bash:

It all turned out for the best as the one I bought above was only £85 posted and is 'as new'!!

John :thumbs_up:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SRP777K1 on a Seiko bracelet


----------

